# Lie-Nielsen Shoulder Plane



## PCM

In my experience, LN makes superb planes and tools. Sometimes they seem pricely, but after using them there are no regrets.


----------



## Chelios

I have the same large shoulder plane and I like to think of it as my most precise plane. It is so accurate and sharp like a scalpel.

I own a couple of Lie Nielsen tools and in my experience the low angle block and low angle jack plane along with these shoulder planes are the most effective planes lie nielsen makes. I am not too fond of the traditional LN bench planes, but that just may be my short experience showing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
and yes the make some lovely planes
but way out of my budget at the moment

Dennis


----------



## johnjoiner

Nice review, Chris.

Though I recommend you keep your sharp tools a safe distance from all of your tendons! I'm sure this plane does a nice job on the tenons.


----------



## HighRockWoodworking

lol… I just realized I did that. Do you think I could teach my spell check to pick up the difference in anatomy and woodworking??


----------



## a1Jim

I don't remember a LN review with less than 5 stars thanks for the review.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

I sprung for the medium shoulder plane a couple of years ago, and haven't regretted it once. I've found all kinds of uses for it, and it's just plain beautiful to touch & look at!


----------



## HighRockWoodworking

Yea it's kinda like tool art….


----------



## skeeter

Nice review. Did you consider the LV shoulder plane? To me it just looks more ergonomic and still retains the traditional shouler plane look. I feel like I would drop the LN version on the floor because of the way you have to pinch it to hold it.


----------



## velo_tom

I've got several of the Lee Valley (Veritas) shoulder planes. I use them on shoulders, tenons, and rabbets cut with fillester planes. The LV planes all come ready to use out of the box too though a few quick passes with a fine stone and strop are worth while. I think most people would be happy with the quality of both LN and LV tools.


----------



## jjempson

i shall just keep dreaming…...


----------



## skidooman93

I own both the Veritas medium and the LN small 5/8" I have had the LN for a little over a month now and just used it extensivly on the mission king bed I am finishing. I prefer the LN over the LV because of the way you hold it and its size. The 5/8" size seems to balance on shoulders better and I dont have the knob in my palm. I have had the LV for about 2 years and will still use it for 3/4 dado clean up and really large shoulders. But the LN will get the majority of the work because only one hand is needed and it is more comfortable. If you do a lot with mortise and tendons I strongly recommend the LN small.


----------

